# How to force uninstallation



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

On my computer there is the McAfee trial version thingy and i already have an anti-virus program (AVG). When i try to uninstall McAfee the right way nothing happens at all. It would be greatly appreciated if someone could give me instructions on removing McAfee.


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

If you have XP and it's VirusScan 7, check this out:

http://ts.mcafeehelp.com/default.asp?siteID=1&cnrcheck=done&resolution=1024x768

Otherwise, give us your OS and version of McAfee.


----------



## vesselle (Feb 17, 2003)

by right way, do you mean thru your CP Add/Remove Programs? or do you mean that you went into the program files and used their uninstaller?

V***V


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

With right way i meant CP Add/Remove Programs. Thx for the link


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

Umm... It is a McAfee Security Center trial version thing but it doesnt work at all... when i open it its just a white window which is the same for system restore...


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

What's your OS?


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

XP


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

I can't find "Mcafee Security Center" on McAfee's site. Are you sure that's the name? Can you post a link to the download site?


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

http://us.mcafee.com/root/genericUR...genericLeftNav=/en-us/wrapper/catalog_nav.asp
Sry was out :/


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Okay, thanks....

Got this from McAfee:

Looks like you first uninstall McAfee Agent, then uninstall Security Center.

How do I Uninstall the McAfee Agent?

Summary: This article provides the steps to remove McAfee Agent from your computer. Before uninstalling Agent, you must uninstall VirusScan, Personal Firewall, Privacy Service.

Uninstall Agent

From the taskbar, click Start. 
Click Programs. 
Click McAfee. 
Click McAfee Agent. 
Click Uninstall McAfee Agent. 
Follow the prompts to remove Agent. 
Restart your computer.

How do I Uninstall SecurityCenter?

Summary: This article provides the steps to remove SecurityCenter from your computer. Before uninstalling SecurityCenter, you must uninstall VirusScan Online, Personal Firewall, Privacy Service, and SpamKiller.

From the taskbar, click Start. 
Click Programs. 
Click McAfee. 
Click McAfee SecurityCenter. 
Click Uninstall McAfee SecurityCenter. 
Follow the prompts to remove SecurityCenter. 
Restart your computer.

This can all be found at McAfee Help:

http://ts.mcafeehelp.com/default.asp?siteID=31&resolution=800x600


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

I know i can't uninstall it that way...


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Try these from Frank's site:

http://9337387.home.icq.com/main16.html

http://9337387.home.icq.com/main11.html

http://9337387.home.icq.com/main30.html


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

>< nope still not uninstalling. Two of those links didnt work for me, only the middle one did. I tried what it said and the uninstall process still basically froze when the window came up. All the writing and stuff didn't show up :/


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Yeah, there's something going on with that site. I consistently get a page error the first time I click on a link, then the page opens normally the second, or sometimes third time, I try.

Here's the main page link:

http://9337387.home.icq.com/index.html


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

sigh nope i still can't uninstall it. I get the uninstall screen to come up in all the different ways but it doesnt fully load and doesnt start uninstalling...


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Probably will be the last time you install anything from McAfee, eh?

Any luck with those pages on Frank's site? Sorry, I don't have any other recommendations, other than seeing if McAfee support can help you with this.


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

:/ nop they didn't help...


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Not surprised.....I found their help a big zero when I had an issue. That's why I have no McAfee products on my PC.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

I dont think that I read anything about you DISABLING the McAfee or the other Antivirus program (AVG) before you've tried the McAfee uninstall and just to be sure that you know to DISABLE them both before you try to uninstall either or both....

If that still wont allow McAfee to uninstall then try the following...

Manually Uninstall a Program From The Registry

WARNING: Always make a backup copy of the registry, BEFORE editing !

Make a copy by selecting: Registry/Export Registry,
then save it on your Desktop.

START> Run> Type in: regedit and when the regedit window appears, expand the HKEY LOCAL etc. until you find the Uninstall folder. 
To expand just click on the + signs, that's how it is done:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENT VERSION\UNINSTALL 
Expand the Uninstall folder and all the programs currently installed will each have a folder. 
Click on the folder you want to uninstalland in the box on the right you will see TWO strings:
DisplayName and UninstallString. 
Double click UninstallString and a box will appear with
the uninstall string highlighted within it. 
You can right click on the highlighted entry and select COPY.
Close Regedit. Select the START button, then click RUN. 
Right click inside the command box and paste the uninstall string inside, click OK and it will uninstall the program. 

Of course other options are things like installing an UNINSTALLER program on your puter.

What you DO NOT want to do is to use FIND and delete everything associated with the program you want to get rid of ... Nope that's NOT THE WAY TO DO IT. 
You could if not for the "Shared Files" that must remain in order for other programs to continue to work. 

DS


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

well yoou see, the McAfee program thing doesn't actually work at all so i can't do anything to it ><..


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

Kk well I've already tried the regedit way of uninstalling but it doesn't work. Would it be better if i gave you screen shots of the problem?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

here's the info in the first link that you couldnt get into ...

Cleaning Out McAfee VirusScan From Your Computer






For one reason or another, some of you will decide to remove McAfee VirusScan from your computer. Uninstalling it from Add/Remove Programs in the Control Panel will not totally clean it out. Many files and entries will be left behind in Windows Explorer, the registry, and other locations. 

The following steps will assist you in removing this antivirus program from your computer. 

1. Click Start - Settings - Control Panel, then double-click Add/Remove Programs. Scroll down to MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN, click on and highlight it, then click Remove. 

2. Click Start - Programs - Windows Explorer. Double-click Program Files. Look for any folders with the name MCAFEE, VIRUSSCAN and NETWORK ASSOCIATES. Right-click on each of these folders, then click Delete. 

3. Click Start - Find - Files And Folders (or press the F3 key). Select the hard drive, and make sure that "Include Subfolders" is checked. Type in MCAFEE, then click Find Now. When the list of files appears, click Edit - Select All - File - Delete. Type in VIRUSSCAN, then repeat the same steps. 

4. Click Start - Run, type in REGEDIT, then click OK. Click the + in HKEY_CURRENT_USER - Software and the + in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE - Software. Scroll down the "Software" sub-menu in each one and look for any folders with the above 3 names. If you find any of them, right-click on each folder, then click Delete - Yes. 

5. Click Start - Run, type in SYSEDIT, then click OK. Bring the AUTOEXEC.BAT file to the front so you can view its contents. Look for a command that refers to the antivirus program. Remove it either by deleting the entire command or by typing a semi-colon( ; ) in front of it. Click File - Save - File - Exit. 

6. (Windows 98 users): Click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG, then click OK - Startup(tab). Look for any commands that have to do with McAfee VirusScan. Uncheck them to disable them, then click Apply - OK. 

7. Reboot your computer.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

I found this in here ... http://csd1.dawsoncollege.qc.ca/~pkidd/virus.htm

Uninstalling McAfee
Warning!!! McAfee makes it very difficult to uninstall. McAfee has files scattered all over the hard disk.
Error: "The specified resource language ID cannot be found in the image file" C:\WINNT\System32\...\avsmcpa.dll
Solution: delete C:\WINNT\System32\avsmcpa.dll
Installation & Setup
McAfee Antivirus Setup instructions...
Danger: Windows 2000 Pro + McAfee VirusScan 5.1 (or higher) + MSIE 6.0
These products are totally incompatible. You will not be able to enable Download Scan / Internet Filter
WebScanX Error at Bootup.
Why is Email Scan Disabled When I just Enabled it?
This is not an issue with McAfee VirusScan 6.0
Trial Versions
Danger: If you install an evaluation version (e.g. v98i402e.zip), you will notice the e at the end of the filename. McAfee will not allow you to update the DAT file which includes the latest data required to detect and kill the latest viruses. McAfee hides this in the small print: "You may not, however, update VirusScan evaluation copies.... You will not be able to update your DAT files with the evaluation release." The licensed version has an l (letter L) at the end of the filename (e.g. v98402l.zip).
TUCOWS mcafee (30-day trial, then US$50)
McAfee.com (30-day trial, then US$50)
Patches & Updates & Downloads
McAfee.com - Downloads
Download - Update 
McAfee.com - Download - Get Virus DAT for the 4.x Engine 
McAfee.com - Free Patches
McAfee - Virus Protection and Internet Security For Your PC
Software Upgrades -- Find Upgrades 
FTP
ftp://ftp.nai.com/
ftp://ftp.nai.com/pub/antivirus/datfiles/
ftp://ftp.mcafee.com/pub/antivirus/
ftp://ftp.mcafee.com/pub/antivirus/datfiles/update 
Tucows Downloads
ZDNet Downloads
ActiveX
The Internet filter function of McAfee 5.x (ActiveX filter) is not compatible with the new ActiveX functionality of MSIE6. 
Solutions: 
1. Revert to MSIE 5.5 
2. Switch off the AciveX filter function in the Internet Filter of McAfee.
Comments: 
May not catch all viruses (e.g. Klez)
"We have found that the reason that McAfee runs slow is that there are versions conflicts. Old sofware remaining McAfee software remaining on the system interferred with the new version. *Uninstalling the old software was no easy task. It required manually deleting files and making registry changes. McAfee knows about this. They are the ones who told me what to delete and the new version automatically uninstalls any old software before installing the new."*


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Ahh, dragoonsgl, now we got DS in the house! :up: 

Good to see you DS.  This McAfee stuff kinda sux, doesn't it?

dragoonsgl, maybe the screen shots you mention may help.


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

I'll try and get the screen shots as soon as im done recording stuff for band class.


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dragoonsgl:_
> *I'll try and get the screen shots as soon as im done recording stuff for band class. *


Kwel.


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

Hmm i can't figure out how to do the screen shot / find it. Buckaroo you know how to?


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

I'm not sure, I never had to. Something like this may work, click on Print Screen, then open up Paint > Edit > Paste. Save image, then follow these instructions:

http://forums.techguy.org/misc.php?action=faq&page=3#attachments

I know there's a post somewhere on this board that mentions an application that makes this process a lot easier.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Now, now, I have McAfee on a couple of computers and it has never done me wrong.

From what I've read, you have a trial version, have you even activated it?


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

Got it thanks man. Let's see if two can work if not I'll post seperately.


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

guess not here is other one.


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

The other picture is on page 2 incase it got missed.


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Now, now, I have McAfee on a couple of computers and it has never done me wrong.*


oh, oh  Now I'm in twoble.


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Candy has a good point about activating it. Did it download and install without any problems? Did you ever have this application up and running? Was it working?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

ah, but you get out of trouble so well 

Are we sure this program is even installed? Or is it just an icon that came with the computer that you can double click on to install the trial version???????


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Just checking so I'll ask again IF you've tried to disable the McAfee prior to the uninstall attempt?

I'm also thinking the "other" A/V program probably shouldnt be running while you try to uninstall McAfee

Also buckster asks a couple of valid questions about the McAfee... 

Did it download and install without any problems? 
Did you ever have this application up and running? 
Was it working?


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

Yep i've tried diabling it. Yes I installed it and restarted the computer. The only reason i tried this newer trial version thing is that i could not uninstall the other one i had because of script errors in the uninstall screen... this time the program doesnt work at all -_-


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Have you tried reinstalling the other one, then attempt to uninstall it?


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

I can't keep the internet on my computer going long enough to redownload anything. I can stay connected just long enough to post here then get disconnected. But I used the backups in hijack this to bring back this dialler thing and now magically the network works again... I tried restarting my computer 3 times... turning completely off then back on twice and resetting the modem / router 3 times... (maybe at the root of this?) I also found that the search feature under the start menu doesnt work. It has the same screen as McAfee does...


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

any ideas anyone?..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Reinstalling the other one shouldn't require a download


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

the other one cant be uninstalled because of a script error in the uninstall page..


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

but mcafee isnt the only program acting up i found another one just a few mins ago. Tell more tomorrow gtg for now. Thanks for the help


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dragoonsgl:_
> *the other one cant be uninstalled because of a script error in the uninstall page.. *


I'm not asking for an uninstall, I'm asking if you can REINSTALL it.


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

umm not sure. It's in the dell package cd things. I'll check after i do my homework.


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

Typical.. no i can't reinstall here is a screenshot of the reinstall screen (which froze)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think you need to turn it off from your lower right hand panel. Either right click and exit, or take it out of start, run, msconfig, startup....uncheck everything McAfee.


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

Nope still freezes..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Safe mode?


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

well come to think of it I never thought of safe mode lol.. I'll try it after my homework :/


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

I wasn't able to do it tonight but ill defenitely try tomorrow. Thank you so much for the help Acacandy


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

Argg nope safe mode encountered same problems...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is a system restore an option? Sometimes you end up with more hair left


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

I've been keeping up with this, but since I didn't have anything to add, I didn't.

I would have to second Candy's recommendation here. (That's why she makes the BIG bucks)  

This isn't getting resolved any other way, IMHO.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

buckaroo, I'm sure you know me well enough to know that I don't usually recommend that very often  let alone even suggest it


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

lol... I already wanted to do that.. One problem is.. the window freezes just like McAfee...


----------



## tekgurl (Nov 2, 2003)

I think you have no other way but to do it through the registry editor...try to look for any patch of mcaffee


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dragoonsgl:_
> *lol... I already wanted to do that.. One problem is.. the window freezes just like McAfee... *


Using the restore cd to boot with? If so, the problem may not be McAfee and may be hardware related.......


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *buckaroo, I'm sure you know me well enough to know that I don't usually recommend that very often  let alone even suggest it  *


Absloutely Candy....in fact, this is probably the first that I've seen you make this recommendation.  Lord knows I long ago ran out of recommendations for dragoonsgl. Assuming he exhausted all that he's been told to do here, I wanted to add my two measly cents that I, (your humble servant  ), agree with your recommendation. :up:

One thing I"m not sure about........dragoonsgl, other than not being able to uninstall this, is this creating any problems for your system? Can it be something you can just ignore?

tekgurl...just so you know, we previously gave dragoonsgl directions for removing McAfee via the registry.


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

No it is not with the system but no i cannot ignore it. It is a lot more prgms then mcafee.. Yahoo messenger, aol e-mail, search feature under start menu..


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What's happening with those programs? And my question about the restore cd? Where are you trying to use it from? A cold startup?


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

This can finally be marked as resolved  It turns out it was a missing file.. I used the reinstallation disc (the 1 dell gives for XP) to reinstall a fresh copy of the OS but leave all my files. The website i was having problems with works and McAfee has been uninstalled succesfully (finally). 

Thanks for all the help Acacandy, Buckaroo and everyone else who helped


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

Well i dont have the restore Cd only the disc Dell gives out :/


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What does it say on the top?


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

It says reinstallation disc.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

I have the same problem with mcafee, it wont go away.


----------



## dragoonsgl (Aug 26, 2003)

he he i "had" the problem but its gone now. For me it turned out to be a file missing on my computer but what exactly prevents you from uninstalling it?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Most often, the install log file


----------

